# ADDED Mag Kit to XD9sc Layaway



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

This just keeps getting more expensive. :mrgreen:
I stopped by my local gun shop today to throw down some more cash on my XD9sc on lawaway, and was introduced to an XD promotional offer kit of 3 extra high cap mags w/belt holder.

Kit w/3 mags & holder - $45.99 or Individual mags w/pinky sleeve - $29.99 each

DOUGH!! Yep......can *NEVER* have enough mags.

I also ordered pinky extender sleeves for the mags cause they're too long for my SC grip. (_not sure on price yet - may just end up buying individual mags anyways........_)

I'm also looking into a more concealable holster than the stock one. I've got a Blakhawk Serpa paddle I'm not using from my 92FS setup......although I'm looking more seriously at getting a leather one.

I'm just waaaayy to addicted..............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Heck that's part of the fun is getting all the neat stuff that goes with it. Good luck.


----------

